# Big challenge



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

A Condo complex called me for a quote for their aluminum sidding, and windows. The complex has 3 sides. Two of them are accessible with a 135ft lift, but not the 3rd side. I'm thinking of swing stage but for some places there is a balcony on our way.

Any suggestion?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow. This could be quite a job


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

No clue man. 

But I seriously had a dream last night where I was driving and directly in front of me there were people on a swing stage on a building and the cable snapped... Two guys got to safety on a balcony and one guy has dangling by his safety harness. I am not making this up.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> No clue man.
> 
> But I seriously had a dream last night where I was driving and directly in front of me there were people on a swing stage on a building and the cable snapped... Two guys got to safety on a balcony and one guy has dangling by his safety harness. I am not making this up.


Scary....I'm not sure if i want to bid on the project anymore !!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool lookin' money maker, w/some real sphincter-tightening places.

Who could ask for more than that?


----------

